# Microworms...



## texascowboy1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

ok. I have microworms, How do I create a new culture? Also, how do I feed my bettas microworms... and what happens if some microworms are not eatten... with they harm the betta? They are SUPER SUPER small... hence the word micro in their name..

Please help

:fish:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ok, last question first. Uneaten microworms won't hurt any more than any other uneaten food. The will live for awhile in the water, but then die and rot like any other food, so if you don't overfeed, no big deal. Watch to make sure the bettas eat them. 

To feed microworms, take a spatula and run in around the side of the container above the medium where you see a kind of wiggling lace. The worms crawl up the sides so thats mostly worms. Dip the spatula in the tank. 

To make new culture, take mashed potato flakes or baby oatmeal or a blend of the two, and add to a plastic box or food container alternating with water and stirring until the consistency is the same as the old culture. Then sprinkle dry yeast on top and stir in. Then take a scraping from the top of the old culture and smear it on top of the new.


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool... thanks... 

I should be albe to find yeast at any grocery store right?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, you can get "active dry yeast" in little packets for about $1. Or you can buy a larger jar of "bread-machine yeast" and keep it in the fridge. Look in the aisle with the flour and cake mixes. If your old culture isn't yielding many worm, add a little yeast on top. My understanding is the yeast eats the cereal and the the worms eat the yeast.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I never had annnny problem harvesting and recultivating microworms. I used small layer of porridge with a tiny sprinkle of yeast, and put a small absorbent but strong square of towel on top of a bigger piece in the middle.. to harvest, all I did was rinse the smaller piece in water, let the worms settle then drain off the slightly dirty top water. To make a new culture, so easy... just transfer a bit of the top of the culture to another dish.


----------

